# Should chi,s come in pairs?



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, I,m now looking for another chi, or two, been waiting for Charchi to recover fully from his patella opp.So i was wondering because i would love three all up, but would like to know, if two is company, and threes a crowd, so to speak? I know some of u have three, and would like to know if u have three, do two chis ever gang up on the other? and i would like another male and female, so would have two males i female. Do u think this would be ok? thanks -janet.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

How exciting to be adding to your family, I have one of each but often look after my daughters Chi mix who is male. The three of them get on very well although Bella the smallest of the the lot is definitely the boss, she keeps the boys in order.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I have two of opposite sexes, and I also often have another male and female at my place, all the Chihuahua's get along wonderfully.

Don't start me about NON Chihuahua's in my house though... the chis become a band of mean little stalkers.. ha ha


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, i cant wait now, my little man is well and trully ready for a little playmate-or two he, he, he , just want to make sure there was no probs with having three, i dont want two picking on the other, or never letting one play with them,otherwise i would settle for just two.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

ozziegirl said:


> Yeah, i cant wait now, my little man is well and trully ready for a little playmate-or two he, he, he , just want to make sure there was no probs with having three, i dont want two picking on the other, or never letting one play with them,otherwise i would settle for just two.


Well if 2 of them pick on the one.... go for 4


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

We have 3 and it's great! But I had only two for about 3 years and then we got Leo at the end of March. I would be worried that the two new puppies may leave your boy out if they come home together, but I'm not sure? This is just my opinion. Either way, how exciting!!! Be sure to show us what you find!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Two is a good number but we had no problem with 3...or even 4.  After the fifth it got a bit crazy but....I think it also has to do a lot with temperament & pack dynamics of who you have as well. It doesn't have much to do with a certain number.


----------



## * Mercedes * (Oct 27, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I would be worried that the two new puppies may leave your boy out if they come home together, but I'm not sure? This is just my opinion. Either way, how exciting!!! Be sure to show us what you find!


I agree with this. When we bought Mercedes (our latest chi pup purchased to keep our Chi X company after his companions passed away) we were offered to take her brother too. We were very tempted but ultimately thought that introducing two puppies from the same litter could mean they would bond with each other more than our existing dog. I think we made the best choice to just get the one pup. You can always add another at a later stage 



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

KittyD said:


> Don't start me about NON Chihuahua's in my house though... the chis become a band of mean little stalkers.. ha ha


THAT is funny! I picture your two intimidating some big Bull Mastiff into a corner. haha!

I have 3. Hope and Ruby we got 2 months apart. We added Eden 8 months later. All female and they get along great. Two sets of trainers/behaviorists who have worked with us in our home have remarked that they have a great dynamic.

Hope and Ruby are especially close since they were puppies when we got them and just 8 weeks apart. Ruby sometimes bosses Eden and Hope, who is the mediator will always be sweet and let Eden lay down by her. 

My three are SOOOOO different. I suppose it would make a difference if they were all similar in temperament.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My two are very similar (they are related after all!) and they are the calmest dogs you could meet, my male is the social outgoing one ( I take him everywhere) and the female is my husbands dog and she's very quiet and shy and likes to observe new people in our home.

When it comes to dogs, the female avoids and dislikes ANY dog that is not a Chihuahua, we can be walking down the street and she will just AVOID.. ha ha Bijou does not care so much, he'll stop and sniff and check a new dog out.
Its weird my dogs can spot another Chi before I can.

In our home?? omg forget about it! We had a larger breed puppy with us for a few weeks and they were abysmal! little tyrants! one would guard her food bowl and not let her near it.. the other one would hide under the china cabinet and dart out attacking her legs as she trotted by.. :lol: I should not laugh but it was really funny to watch them be such little ***ts! Bijou even tried to bite her face! I have never seen anything like it, but when the other Chihuahua's come over? it's like a Mexican fiesta! they all hang around groom each other.. and prance around in a pack. My dogs also seem to like cats, not sure if that's chihuahua specific though.

Chihuahua's are nutty little dogs.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

My 3 get on great and there is def no bullying at all! U will just notice their different personalities, they might hav a wee growl here and there over food and toys but that's normal and they are all friends ultimately and fret if they aren't all together.


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, I,m expecting the little growls and stuff, but I,m not worried about anything really, they will all get along, i would not get the next two together anyway i think it would be better to introduce one dog at a time anyway. I have alway,s had dogs, they have been a big part of my life and now the kids have left i really love to spend time with my Charchi and really ready for more. I dont have any hobbies anymore and I,m on a disabled pension, so i have all the time in the world so I,m going to spend it with more chi,s, cant wait.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I had 2 girls and 1 boy for quite a while and they all had different relationships with each other. Adam and Heidi didnt get on for a while but are now ok with each other. Heidi and Hannah are BFFs and like to sleep together, and Heidi hates walking without her big sister. Hannah and Adam get on really well and love to play rough and tumble games (to which Heidi is abit to timid to join in).
Now I have Alfie as well and it has turned out great, Heidi finally has a playmate for proper fighty/bitey games and the dogs tend to pair off to play!
I def agree that its more about matching personalities and temperaments then how many you have.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have three chi's, all females. All spayed. One longhair 8+years old, one shorthair, 4+ years old and one longhair 9 months old. The puppy tries to play with the others, and many times she gets them going. Most of the time they look at her with the air that says 'again, you want to play, get lost". Maybe if I got them closer together in age it would make it easier for them to play together.?


----------



## Springhillsarah (Dec 20, 2012)

I have 2 chi's and they love each other so much...my Shih Tzu is unsure about this whole operation and her world has been turned upside down in the last month. She doesn't care for the Chi's much on most days...


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

I think 3 would be fine, but I wouldn't get two puppies at the same time. Read up on littermate syndrome:

Littermate Syndrome | Paws Abilities


----------

